

Guidelines for managing interns - lurifaxn
http://startrigger.tumblr.com/post/42041854062/guidelines-for-managing-interns

======
dhimes
Seems pretty good for new employees as well. Making sure the environment is
about their _learning_ and also incorporating wide communication into the flow
(lunches) helps bring them into the culture faster, in my experience.

